
Firms 'blacklisting' Australia over encryption laws, government contractor says - schappim
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/federal/firms-blacklisting-australia-over-encryption-laws-government-contractor-says-20190722-p529ec.html
======
Arbalest
Makes me wonder what the intelligence agencies themselves think about these
developments. It sounds like it may be counter productive for them, if it
means that no local business with which to pressure are even operating,
because they've been forced out of business by cost of compliance. That's a
separate issue even from having privacy conscious consumers completely
overlooking them.

I wish our voting populous was more politically astute... Time and time again,
we prove that we're unable to do anything to stand out in any way that makes
us a first choice in anything. Our education system isn't well regarded at
all. The way things are going, being designed in China will be a sign of
greater reliability and trust than Australia. It isn't like individuals aren't
capable, just somehow, it isn't valued, so it doesn't happen. Any time we get
something that works half decent, we're somehow thankful and relieved to have
something above average for once.

Maybe our intelligence agencies should be rethinking their internal missions.
You know, so they actually have something worth protecting. They should be
uniquely positioned to have a good view of the sociological factors which make
up our society. That's part of their job. Sure as hell not going to get a
politician pull their weight.

------
dentalnanobot
> companies ... "should have confidence that the legislation does not, or
> indeed cannot, undermine the security of products and devices," the
> department said.

How they can say that with a straight face is astonishing to me. Of _course_
it undermines the security: that is the exact purpose of the law.

------
throwaway77384
Good. This has to hurt them in quite a major way before anything will be done
about it. From my (possibly ignorant) perspective, the Australian government
is a bunch of corrupt coal-industry loving dinosaurs who do not understand the
first thing about tech and won't care about anything until it hurts their
bottom line.

~~~
girvo
From an Australian perspective, I think you summed them up nicely. I’m still
ropeable that Labor helped the government ram this through.

------
m-p-3
The only sane response possible to this insanity.

